

Show HN: I travelled cross-country to Startup School only using YC apps - zmitri
http://www.backspac.es/r/0WK9lFPeVo

======
seanmccann
It's cool that YC has produced enough services to allow you to do this sort of
thing.

One thing that I found interesting were the gaps in the trip. The most
economically "important" pieces were skipped over. Things like the airline
service, fuel consumption, and potentially more innovative ground
transportation. The companies that made products and services that "actually"
got you to Mountain View and back.

It will be interesting to see if YC can produce companies that start to close
these gaps.

~~~
zmitri
Definitely true. It's pretty cool to think back and imagine gas companies,
airlines, or basically anything that has now been commoditized on an
industrial scale and imagine them being built as a two or three person team.
I'd love to read a book on it, although I wouldn't be surprised if most of
them were started by wealthy land owners or government sponsored undertakings
in the first place. That other private bus line article on the front page
looks interesting.

------
notJim
Which app provided the story? This format is not very clear, IMHO, at least on
this here iPad.

~~~
zmitri
Backspaces (<http://backspac.es>). It's the app you're looking at it with. If
you want to be more specific about what makes it unclear I would love if you
emailed me at dmitri at backspac.es and let me know.

~~~
notJim
Hey, I hope you see this. The reason it's unclear is that it's difficult to
differentiate between the screenshots, and the text that makes up your story.
The hipmunk screenshot is the best example of this: your story is white text
on a black background, which is exactly the same as the screenshot. When
skimming (and skimmers gonna skim), it's pretty hard to notice the story text.

The other part that's confusing is that sometimes the story text is on top of
the images, and other times it's in a rounded-corner box that looks very
similar to the image--in other words, is the text part of your story, or is it
a screenshot/photo?

~~~
zmitri
Thanks. I totally see it. Will have a think on alternative designs.

------
danilocampos
The Huxley quote is my favorite of the current crop of tips in the Hipmunk
app. Made me smile to see it in your post. Thanks for using the app!

